# Sound Toys Suite



## Baron Greuner (Jan 25, 2016)

edited


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2016)

I love it and use it everyday. Really good mojo. You just missed a great holiday sale and some pay what you want deals.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 25, 2016)

edited


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2016)

I would download the demo versions and see if it inspires you for what your doing.



Baron Greuner said:


> It's good for sample land?


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 25, 2016)

i would part with many effects but not with Soundtoys. and yes, I use it a lot on samples.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 25, 2016)

It's wonderful. Just bought it on holiday sale and the learning curve of what does what and what can do what and when to use what is quite steep and frankly very intimidating - but it's a quality set of plugins and I know I'll be using them a lot.


----------



## chrysshawk (Jan 29, 2016)

I think it's especially good for sample land, brings some character and life to the game!


----------



## Chris Hurst (Jan 29, 2016)

My favourite effects suite - great sound in my opinion.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 29, 2016)

Jake Jackson uses Soundtoys allot.


----------



## dgburns (Jan 29, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Anyone using the ST suite? How useful is it in sample land?
> 
> I have an Apollo Twin so could go down the UAD plugin road.



Echoboy and Crystallizer are two i use alot.

As with all Soundtoys plugs,they end up being able to do more then what you'd expect at first glance.Digging in a bit deeper into each will show you the possibilities.Things like using the single filter plug responding to incoming envelope to add a bit a life and movement to a standard synth sound is one example.the tremolator and panman I use a little less,but equally able to help create more movement,even if just a subtle thing,a little can go a long way.
My fav is the crystallizer,mostly cause I never owned an eventide,and just love the sound of that plug on pads or even washed out guitars.especially if working in surround.Can take a "meh" pad and make it something interesting.

Maybe one day they will even resurrect the timeblender and pitchblender plugs to native,I miss those the most.

Solid plugins,worth every penny.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 29, 2016)

They are really great plugins.

FYI, they make Sonar sluggish for me, a little annoying. Things like it takes twice as long to save a file when using those plugins. Not sure if it's the ilok software or what.


----------



## pkm (Jan 29, 2016)

I use Echoboy on every cue and Tremolator, Decapitator, or DevilLok on many. Crystallizer is also great. I have two Eventide H3000s but they are both broken so I get a lot of use out of crystallizer!


----------



## bryla (Jan 29, 2016)

aesthete said:


>



Gotta be the funniest walkthrough video I've seen!


----------



## wst3 (Jan 29, 2016)

great walk-through, and I think it is fitting with the general vibe of the company.

Add me to the list of folks that are firmly in the SoundToys camp - I use the effects plug-ins a LOT, I use the gain plugins a little bit. With everything tied to the system metronome you can create some really cool effects. The extra layer of tweaking can make a huge difference, although I find I don't use it as much as I did when I first pickup up the plugins.

They sound great, they are unbelievably flexible... can I say "they are so POWERFUL"???


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 29, 2016)

edited


----------

